# Muzzle for short nose breeds (Frenchies)



## gavlar1986 (Jan 22, 2015)

My French Bulldog gets very rough and aggressive with some dogs. It's getting worse despite training and we're at the point where we need to muzzle him to safely carry on with training.

None of the commercially available muzzles in the pet shop will fit him. They aren't the correct shape for his face and are too long and too "high" (they push into his eyes which isn't nice). 

Does anyone have any experience of a brand designed for short nosed breeds like frenchies and pugs? I've asked around and no one seems to know. 

Thanks, G


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

What does training involve that means other dogs are at risk if he's not muzzled? Training shouldn't involve putting him in situations where he will bite. And a muzzled dog can still hurt and/or frighten another dog.

However, if you do feel he's a danger to others I think a muzzle is a good idea as you can't control every situation. This site looks to sell muzzles made specifically for Frenchies. You need the basket type, the ones that hold the mouth shut don't allow dogs to pant properly and with a flat faced breed that's even more important.
French Bulldog ➽

I'd also watch this video on how to introduce a muzzle, you can't just shove one on a dog and expect it to be fine.


----------



## gavlar1986 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Sarah,

I've had a look at that site before. Do you think we're definitely going to have to take measurements and get one custom made?

We're not putting him in those situations as part of his training, but at the moment he's nabbed a few dogs out and about whilst we're walking (despite our best efforts) and we'd rather we could at least minimize the chances of any damage. 

We're working with a great dog trainer as well to get him used to it and to try and iron out the aggression, but don't worry, we definitely want him to be as happy as possible with the whole thing. Thanks for the video as well, I'll take a look.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Unfortunately I think perhaps you will be looking at custom made  It's easy enough to get muzzles for some breeds but for super huge ones or ones with really flat or broad muzzles it seems to be a nightmare. That sites prices don't seem too bad either, I'd be going for the wire muzzle personally out of the ones they offer.

My last dog was muzzled in public for the same reason. Try as we might we just couldn't guarantee that another dog wouldn't manage to slip past us and get hurt by him. He used to dance when he saw me getting his muzzle out lol, us humans tend to have massively negative views on them but introduced properly there's no reason dogs can't be happy wearing them. Whatever you do though, don't just put it on him when you're out and see another dog, otherwise it will just become a cue to him that there's another dog nearby.

Here's Rupert in his enjoying some time on the field on a long line


----------

